# ADA Step vs EI



## David Shanahan (14 Aug 2013)

I'm currently dosing a new tank with Step 1 and Brighty K. I have all the salts to do EI dosing, so would I be better to get on the EI trail?


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Aug 2013)

What do you think brightyk is made from? Ei is the way to go. Read ceg4046 ei article in the tutorials section


----------



## dw1305 (14 Aug 2013)

Planty said:


> I have all the salts to do EI dosing, so would I be better to get on the EI trail?


I've never used EI, but honestly the only difference is cost.

An ion is an ion is an ion, the Mg++, K+ ions etc have been on the earth for the last 4.5 billion years, it really doesn't matter which compound or bottle that they came from.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aquadream (14 Aug 2013)

Brighty K is pure KCO3, 65 grams in 1 litre of water. Go EI and don't bother with over priced nonsense.


----------



## David Shanahan (14 Aug 2013)

What is KC03 exactly. I got the EI starter kit from aquariumplantfood.co.uk 

The kit contains...

2 x 500ml Dosing Bottles
1 x 500g Potassium Nitrate
1 x 250g Potassium Phosphate
1 x 500g Magnesium Sulphate
1 x 250g Chelated Trace Elements

Is this everything I need? I use RO water and use JBL Aquadur to remineralise.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Aug 2013)

Planty said:


> What is KC03 exactly. I got the EI starter kit from aquariumplantfood.co.uk
> 
> The kit contains...
> 
> ...


Hi,
KCO3 is potassium carbonate, an alternative potassium source to your potassium nitrate and potassium phosphate (which also supply your nitrate and phosphates) ADA step 1 is only trace elements also so using those you are only adding trace and potassium.....not nitrogen and phosphates. The EI is much more cost effective and you get all the main macro elements. Your chelated trace is the micro element source....like your step 1. I think the ADA ferts are developed to be used in conjunction with ADA aquasoils which supply other elements released via the substrate for a period of time before you then need to switch to step 2 etc. EI makes life simpler (and cheaper), mix it and dose it as per instructions forever, it has all you will need 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## David Shanahan (15 Aug 2013)

Ok, so i have planted in new powersand special and Amazonia. So am I in risk of overdosing a particular element if I move to the EI method?


----------



## Alastair (15 Aug 2013)

Planty said:


> Ok, so i have planted in new powersand special and Amazonia. So am I in risk of overdosing a particular element if I move to the EI method?



Not really.  Ive dosed 3 times the ei levels in the past with no adverse effects  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

